# Skeeter pee mods



## Charlietuna (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, it seems like there are many different ways to come up with a finished product of skeeter pee. Could it be the worlds most flexible / modifiable wine??

I'm gonna havta buy 2, 3 gallon carboys just to try different recipes. Right now I wanna try a blueberry, apple / cranberry, ez pee, natural, raspberry , maybe a cab or merlot pee? I'm curious to what all mods have been tried. Anyone?? What kind of skeeter pee have u made??


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I've made lots of kinds of fruits and grape varieties. I haven't tried anything really odd yet. My favorites so far are gooseberry and crab apple.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 14, 2011)

Actually I just sweetened the original s.p. yesterday. Up till now I've made from slurry's...
Merlot, Cab. Sauv., Syrah with just 2 bottles of lemon.
Blueberry Pomegranate, 2 btls. lemon.
Tropical Blend, 2 btls. lemon.
Pineapple, 2 btls. lemon only.
Muscadine, in the process still.
Apple, 2 btls. lemon.
All were really good according to all that had some. But the best was a Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee. Check my blog for the recipe. Just a slight change from Lon's recipe.


----------

